# The World is getting crazy out there little by little, year by year. Allies posturing



## SanAntonioPrepper (Apr 10, 2017)

North Korea (NK) keeps making threats (both verbally and in created videos) of attacking the US. In the recent past, they have shown that they will attack the US if they have the capability as shown by the "Sony Cyber hack". A few years ago, NK also pre-emptivley attacked South Korea with artillery shells. North Korea has said "THEY WILL ATTACK US" if given the reason. 

Slowly, NK is improving their missile technology missile test after missile test. They just fired yet another missile despite strong international condemnation. NK recently said they found a plan to "decapitate/assassinate" their god, the North Korean Leader. Will the erratic and not always sensible NK pre-emptivly attack US ally South Korea and ultimately the United States like they have in the past once they develop the means too if they feel threatened? History, on multiple occasions has shown this to be a yes. 

Intelligence reports gathered that NK may be planning a EMP strike on the US. While an actual Nuke strike from NK where the weapon actually detonates on land may be really difficult for NK given the US air defenses, an EMP strike would be significantly easier. While many nuke strikes would be needed to cripple a country the size of the US, just one nuclear missile would need to be detonated in the atmosphere to cause the entire US to lose its electric grid and go dark. No running water, no AC, no heat, your cars wont work, your local grocer wont get food. Think going back to the dark ages instantly. Have a scenerio like this for months, years or forever and you are talking massive casualties. A single EMP strike would be easier for any country to accomplish. Recently, even NK has demonstrated the ability to be able to fire nuclear weapons from a submarine. Remember, just one sub parked 200 to 400 miles off of our coast (outside of our economic zone) could fire a missile into the atmosphere to trigger the EMP. A nuke in shipping container could work. Also, North Korea's satellites in orbit right now, or shortly in the future could already have this mission in mind. Remember folks, it only takes one nuke, not two, to disable this country and bring it to its knees. 

North Korea is aligned with China. China will not allow North Korea to be attacked as North Korea serves as a buffer from the democratic South Korea. Democracy and dictatorships are like oil and water, they don't mix. An influx and assimilation of people who were recently democratic into a dictatorship like China would be a poison to the Chinese dictatorship and authoritarian rule. Essentially, an Attack on NK is an attack on China.

China would step in if North Korea is attacked. They are also artificially building islands in international waters and claiming the territory as their own, demanding countries adhere to their rules while passing through. This obviously sets a terrible precident and should not be allowed to continue. 

In Syria, the leader is gassing and indiscriminately killing his civilians through various means. Barrel bombs, chemical weapons. The latest use of Chemical weapons prompted an attack from the US on Syria. Russia is a strong Ally of Syria and strongly rebuked the US attack and is secretly placing anti aircraft missile systems in Syria. Who knew the Rebels in Syria had a an Air Force or one single plane. Will Assad grow bolder with these new anti aircraft weapons in place and choose to chemical attack again? Would the US, who has shown they now attack if chemical weapons are involved, attack Syria again? What would happen if a US plane was shot down by another aircraft or an anti aircraft weapon in Syria?

Russia invaded and ultimately took over a sovereign country (Crimea) and assimilated it into the Russia. They did it all the while claiming the forces in Crimea at the time were "self defense forces" and "rebels". Who knew rebels owned tanks, anti aircraft weaponry and other military weaponry and had military training. Russia finally admitted to being involved in the illegal annexation of Crimea. Even after they had denied it for so long giving excuse after excuse. The rest of the bordering countries of Russia have voiced alarm and indicated Russian troop buildups on their borders. Which country will be the next victim of Russian aggression and "annexation"? Will the world sit by and watch it happen again?



Things are getting crazy out there little by little, year by year. Allies posturing and taking sides.

North Korea, Syria, China, Egypt, Pakistan, Somalia, Russia and Iran 

vs.

South Korea, Japan, Germany, France, Australia, Israel, the UK, the US

What do you guys think? 

Is this posturing and signaling on both sides for something bigger (eerily similar to WWII), or is this just nothing more then big boys playing and threatening with their toys with nothing to come of it?


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

You forgot about the UN massing of troops in Europe and the Baltic region.

https://news.usni.org/2016/04/25/an...as-friction-point-between-u-s-nato-and-russia

NATO&apos;s build-up in the Baltics is unnecessary - Chicago Tribune

Matthew 24:6 You will hear of wars and rumors of wars, but see to it that you are not alarmed. Such things must happen, but the end is still to come. (NIV)


----------



## SanAntonioPrepper (Apr 10, 2017)

inceptor said:


> You forgot about the UN massing of troops in Europe and the Baltic region.
> 
> https://news.usni.org/2016/04/25/an...as-friction-point-between-u-s-nato-and-russia
> 
> ...


Interceptor, I didn't want to bring scripture into this but I thank you for doing this. I too believe this is Biblical. Matthew 24:6 is a great example. Thanks for citing it.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Although I agree tensions are high these are all the usual suspects. It's nothing new. We've been dealing with these same countries since I can remember as a kid and probably even longer.


----------



## SanAntonioPrepper (Apr 10, 2017)

Interestingly, just saw this article posted on MSN:
N.Korea says missile test aimed at testing carrying large nuclear warhead - KCNA

How long will it take before the US acts?
Will the US act pre-emptively as it has shown to have done so in Syria against Assad even though Assad is backed by Russia?


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

SanAntonioPrepper said:


> Interestingly, just saw this article posted on MSN:
> N.Korea says missile test aimed at testing carrying large nuclear warhead - KCNA
> 
> How long will it take before the US acts?
> Will the US act pre-emptively as it has shown to have done so in Syria against Assad even though Assad is backed by Russia?


There's not much you can do about it. All you can do is watch and prepare if this really has you worried. Kim Jong Nutcase is gonna do whatever he decides.

Trump does not appear like he is going to be pushed aside and do nothing. He does have the Navy in the vicinity. NK is not that big and it wouldn't take much to turn it into a parking lot. I also believe that Kim Jong Nutcase has assets in place to retaliate just in case he feels threatened. NK and Iran are allies. Both have stated on numerous occasions that they would like to launch an EMP at/over the US.

China says they are with us in this situation but are they really? Could they be secretly backing/advising/supplying NK along with Iran? Iran and Russia are allies. Could Russia be backing/advising/supplying Iran in this? In the world of intrigue, one never really knows.


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_ (Mar 20, 2016)

a scarier alliance is NK and Iran.. swapping nuke technology... I do believe that Israel has the stones to hit Iran before they can fully nuke up (Israel intelligence is damn-sure watching iran closely). That begs the question: what is the resulting fallout of a Israel-Iran strike? The UN sure as hell will try to knock the Sh*t out of Israel any chance they get...


----------



## SanAntonioPrepper (Apr 10, 2017)

ND_ponyexpress_ said:


> a scarier alliance is NK and Iran.. swapping nuke technology... I do believe that Israel has the stones to hit Iran before they can fully nuke up (Israel intelligence is damn-sure watching iran closely). That begs the question: what is the resulting fallout of a Israel-Iran strike? The UN sure as hell will try to knock the Sh*t out of Israel any chance they get...


An attack/pop on any of these guys is a attack on them all (minus Pakistan and Samalia really). 
North Korea, Syria, China, Egypt, Pakistan, Somalia, Russia and Iran

But as you so aptly alluded too, Israel is the wild card on the US alliance side. 
North Korea is the wild card on the other side.

I think things will start with one of these two nations.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Iran is a another wild card. Maybe not as wild as NK but still way out there. We apparently are at the start of the new Cold War which cold become hot rather quickly and unpredictability.


----------



## SanAntonioPrepper (Apr 10, 2017)

Another straw on the camels back?

Researchers see possible North Korea link to global cyber attack


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Little we can do except prepare. I believe war has been coming for some time now. The world dynamic, as mentioned, looks much like the 1930's with some new players, and many of the old as well. The more immediate threat is that crazy ass fat kid in NK but there other forces at work as well. We do not want or wish war, history and our nature, however, suggest we will get war. Be prepared.


----------



## Reg_Johnson (Jun 29, 2016)

Backing Into World War III | Foreign Policy

This is one of the better articles I've read on the current situation. If anything does happen it will prove to be pretty prophetic I think.


----------



## SanAntonioPrepper (Apr 10, 2017)

The U.S. Navy, in an unprecedented move, is sending a third carrier strike force to the Western Pacific.

Showdown: U.S. Moving Third Carrier Strike Group Near North Korea

North Korea fired off yet another missile yesterday. They keep firing one off every week now. They are not backing down despite international condemnation. Japan looks to want to get involved against the north.

Leery of N. Korea, U.S. plans 1st test to shoot down intercontinental-range missile
https://www.usatoday.com/story/news...us-plans-first-test-icbm-intercept/102284770/

Is the US preparing for something big? Are you?


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

The Hawaii Emergency Management Agency is notifying the public that they are testing their warning sirens, and are instructing the public on what to do in the event of a nuclear attack:

Hawaii Emergency Management Agency


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

There are so many threats, nowadays, the only thing of which we can be certain is that something will happen in the somewhat near future.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Denton said:


> There are so many threats, nowadays, the only thing of which we can be certain is that something will happen in the somewhat near future.


AND it will come from many directions. Who will start it is my only real question.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

inceptor said:


> AND it will come from many directions. Who will start it is my only real question.


that's what I'm more afraid of - an overseas SHTF like Korea giving the a-holes here at home reason to start trouble .... it's not WW2 or even 911 anymore - no patriotism or support for the military ....


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

inceptor said:


> AND it will come from many directions. Who will start it is my only real question.


If it happens today, . . . my money will be on Bibi, . . . or Trump.

Both have their ears to the ground, . . . one on NK, . . . both on Iran, . . . and at the first sign that NK or Iran has crossed whatever red line Bibi and the Trumpster have set for "not crossing", . . . it will be game on.

And I'm here to say that I will back either one, . . . 100%. Neither has, to the best of my understanding, . . . any financial gain, . . . authoritarian gain, . . . or political gain to accept should they order a strike, . . . but each is bound by their respective oaths to "protect and defend", . . . and I'll take the chance that their actions will be on that premise.

Had something been done on 9/9, . . . 9/11 would not have happened, . . . and the same goes for Dec 5, 1941, . . . and other dates as well. We live in a world where we will not have the ability to "come back" as we did in WW2, . . . or other conflicts.

Today it is either go big or stay home, . . . I prefer they go big.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

The US cannot act first, we can only react.
The Norks must try a strike against us or our allies first.

This is a very touchy situation--- kid gloves are in order


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

dwight55 said:


> If it happens today, . . . my money will be on Bibi, . . . or Trump.
> 
> Both have their ears to the ground, . . . one on NK, . . . both on Iran, . . . and at the first sign that NK or Iran has crossed whatever red line Bibi and the Trumpster have set for "not crossing", . . . it will be game on.
> 
> ...


 @dwight55, I'm gonna get some haters because of this but let me tell you what I think.

I believe God put Trump in place. I also believe that this will play according to his will, not ours. I believe this is a direct judgement for 2 reasons.
1. God has been banned from more than a few places in this country on an ever increasing level.
2. For the past 8 years we have had an anti-Israel policy. Remember what God said about Israel?

So I'm waiting to see what he has in mind. I believe in His will, not ours. I've asked for his guidance on what I need to do.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

inceptor said:


> @dwight55, I'm gonna get some haters because of this but let me tell you what I think.
> 
> I believe God put Trump in place. I also believe that this will play according to his will, not ours. I believe this is a direct judgement for 2 reasons.
> 1. God has been banned from more than a few places in this country on an ever increasing level.
> ...


I agree with you very seriously, . . . maybe with different reasoning.

I believe God put the thought into many hearts to vote for Trump, . . . enough to put him where he is.

AND, . . . I believe it is because of your # 2. Israel needs our protection / arm / help, . . . at least for now, . . .

We will bow out of the prophetic picture before Revelation 11, . . . just don't know where and how.

I got your back, . . .

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

SanAntonioPrepper said:


> Is the US preparing for something big? Are you?


Just keeping the gas tanks full.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

If there is a wager on where it starts, I think the smart money is on the fat kid leading NK with his hair on fire running around aimlessly in a powderhouse. Question is what will China and Russia do, if NK succeeds in starting a war with US?
North Korea is getting braver and braver, with each step closer, they wait to see a response, when none of any importance (he doesn't care if his country starves, he'll eat) they prepare to inch closer. How long before they convince themselves they can attack South Korea, and everyone will be too scared of war to do anything about it?
As I wrote in another post, I hate the thought of all the innocent people dying on both sides because of this child NK has running the country, but I see it happening. Surely China and Russia knows he's a fool, do they really want a war to save his ass?


----------



## SanAntonioPrepper (Apr 10, 2017)

Today, the U.S. military is expected to test for the first time an interceptor missile - used to shoot down a intercontinental ballistic missile (ICBM). This is the first time the U.S. military has attempted to test a ground-based interceptor against an "intercontinental class target,". The test has been seen as the United States' preparation for a possible North Korea attack. North Korea warns of bigger 'gift package' to US.

North Korea warns of bigger 'gift package' to US after missile test | Fox News


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Moonshinedave said:


> Surely China and Russia knows he's a fool, do they really want a war to save his ass?


If they are involved, the fat boy is a pawn in a much bigger game. They could give a rat's @$$ about him. And I'm thinking this is not the $5 table. This is the back room.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

This country is full of whiny ass liberals who can't get their nose away from their Iphone, is this who will save us, if all out war breaks out? Is there enough good young men and women to to defend the country? I count UK, I count Israel, Canada, perhaps Japan, is there anyone else we can count on? The free world is full of flakes, perhaps we're wipe for the picking? (I've been drinking, take that into account of this post)


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

Moonshinedave said:


> This country is full of whiny ass liberals who can't get their nose away from their Iphone, is this who will save us, if all out war breaks out? Is there enough good young men and women to to defend the country? I count UK, I count Israel, Canada, perhaps Japan, is there anyone else we can count on? The free world is full of flakes, perhaps we're wipe for the picking? (I've been drinking, take that into account of this post)


Hm...in this case drinking brings clarity of mind. Although I have no illusions that we can depend on anyone. I fear too many people we've helped in the past will turn their backs on us just to spite our President because he doesn't follow the protocols, so to speak. It may be our final go for broke conflict.


----------



## SanAntonioPrepper (Apr 10, 2017)

We all know Russia is allied with Syria and even North Korea. Is Russia influencing Syria and getting "ballsier" becasue they are being caught "red handed" with elections influence (here and other countries), hacks and various other things?

Please read these articles and watch these video on CNN (two of which were posted today - the other a few days ago):

The US just attacked pro Syria forces and it was expected there were pro-russian troops nearby. 
US led-coalition permits pro-Syrian airstrike in unusual move - CNNPolitics.com

The United States shot down a pro-Syrian regime armed drone that was attacking U.S.-led coalition forces in Syria on Thursday, a U.S. military spokesman said, the first time the regime had attacked coalition forces.
http://www.msn.com/en-us/news/world...lition-forces-spokesman/ar-BBCjxtw?li=BBnb7Kz

North Korea just launched four anti-ship missiles. The article goes on to state: "Schuster said North Koreans fire missiles usually for three reasons -- international posturing, domestic propaganda and military training.
"If you really think you're under threat you might want to do a test firing to be ready -- so think of it as both a political statement and a training demonstration," he said"":
North Korea launches 4 anti-ship missiles, fourth test in a month - CNN.com

This is what it is shaping up to be in WWIII:

North Korea, Syria, China, Egypt, Pakistan, Somalia, Russia and Iran

vs.

South Korea, Japan, Germany, France, Australia, Israel, the UK, the US


----------



## SanAntonioPrepper (Apr 10, 2017)

Syrian warplane just shot down by US forces in Syria. US admits this is the first time they have taken down a non drone Syrian regime aircraft: 
Syrian warplane shot down by US-led coalition - CNN.com

Iran retalitaes by firing missiles into Syria for the first time claiming to "target ISIS" but it really is "bolstering the pro Syrian government" according to an analyst of the region. 
Iran launches missiles into Syria - CNN.com

Monthly terrorist attacks now around the world and allies posturing.

World events heating up for a big, potentially catastrophic event?


----------



## SGG (Nov 25, 2015)

F/A-18 vs Su-22....why do we need the F35 again?


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

SanAntonioPrepper said:


> Syrian warplane just shot down by US forces in Syria. US admits this is the first time they have taken down a non drone Syrian regime aircraft:
> Syrian warplane shot down by US-led coalition - CNN.com
> 
> Iran retalitaes by firing missiles into Syria for the first time claiming to "target ISIS" but it really is "bolstering the pro Syrian government" according to an analyst of the region.
> ...


Russia says since we shot down the Syrian Plane firing on coalition forces, they will treat US Planes as targets

https://www.washingtonpost.com/worl...e87428-54ca-11e7-9e18-968f6ad1e1d3_story.html


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

AquaHull said:


> Russia says since we shot down the Syrian Plane firing on coalition forces, they will treat US Planes as targets
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/worl...e87428-54ca-11e7-9e18-968f6ad1e1d3_story.html


But that can't be right because Trump and Putin are pals and are colluding.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## NKAWTG (Feb 14, 2017)

What could possibly go wrong?


----------



## SanAntonioPrepper (Apr 10, 2017)

AquaHull said:


> SanAntonioPrepper said:
> 
> 
> > Syrian warplane just shot down by US forces in Syria. US admits this is the first time they have taken down a non drone Syrian regime aircraft:
> ...


You beat me to it Aqua.

Id like to add, it states in the article, "Russia also says it has stopped using a key communication channel set up to avoid conflict between US and Russian forces in Syria." because of the downing of the Syria jet.

Two nuclear super powers operating in close proximity to one another on a daily basis with dramatically opposed goals, now shutting down communication and amping up threats with one side calling the other a target.

As another forum member just said, what could possibly go wrong.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)




----------



## NKAWTG (Feb 14, 2017)

Not as serious as it seems.
Russia can't win in the Air to Air arena and they know it.
So they will hammer their shoe on the podium, make lots of noise, and in the end nothing will come of it.


----------



## SanAntonioPrepper (Apr 10, 2017)

NKAWTG said:


> Not as serious as it seems.
> Russia can't win in the Air to Air arena and they know it.
> So they will hammer their shoe on the podium, make lots of noise, and in the end nothing will come of it.


I agree with you to a point. I don't think Russia and the US at this point is anything other then just a "smaller (military wise) dog barking at a bigger dog". The small dog realizes it will be torn to shreds but the small dog also realizes the big dog is chained to the fence so the little dog is gonna get up real close to the big dog and bark in his face anyway. What else can the small dog do when this small dog is the alpha of his own little pack? You have to look tough when you are the alpha of your own pack, regardless of the size of the other alpha dog in another pack.

Despite the barking dog Russia, my concern really is not Russia biting/firing upon the US directly at this point in the game. They are too smart for that. My concern is Russia, getting its puppets to engage the US. In this case Syria or Iran. We have already seen both instigate dangerously already both in the air and/or sea. Basically, covert operations where Russia can claim plausible deniability.

The hotbed areas of concern for me are not Russia and US direct firing, at least at this point. However,:
1. North Korea, Iran and Israel - These players are wild card players on different sides that can really ignite this gasoline soaked field. None of these players really play by the rules in terms of "international norms". 
2. Syria - Russia has and will get Syrian and Iranian forces to engage both the US and their allies (Israel). We have seen it already. When the US retaliates, like they did with the recent shoot down of the Syrian jet, they may accidentally strike Russian forces. Then I think the game changes, big time. Then you light the match in this TNT gasoline soaked tinder box.

North Korea, Syria, China, Egypt, Pakistan, Somalia, Russia and Iran

vs.

South Korea, Japan, Germany, France, Australia, Israel, the UK, the US


----------



## SanAntonioPrepper (Apr 10, 2017)

US takes down another pro Syrian drone today. Please watch the video on CNN in this link. It is very telling and covers a bit of what this thread is talking about:
http://www.cnn.com/2017/06/20/politics/us-syria-shoots-down-pro-regime-drone/index.html


----------



## SanAntonioPrepper (Apr 10, 2017)

Otto Warmbier's death prompts US to weigh options vs. North Korea.

President Trump lets out some cryptic statements about possible military action, stating "The U.S. will "be able to handle it," and "While I greatly appreciate the efforts of President Xi & China to help with North Korea, it has not worked out,". Retired four-star Gen. Jack Keane said he also believes Warmbier's death to be "a murder committed...by the North Koreans," and added that he thinks the incident will "strengthen our resolve, that we really have to do something once and for all about this regime.

Otto Warmbier's death prompts US to weigh options vs. North Korea | Fox News


----------



## SanAntonioPrepper (Apr 10, 2017)

North Korea launches an Intercontinental Ballistic Missile (ICBM) for the first time. NK now claims it can "strike anywhere in the world". Is this a game changer? Another straw in the camels back? Is the writing on the wall?

http://www.foxnews.com/world/2017/07/04/north-korea-claims-to-have-test-launched-its-first-icbm.html


----------



## maine_rm (Jun 24, 2017)

Ever hear of the HARP program..., 


If your not handsome , best be handy!


----------



## SanAntonioPrepper (Apr 10, 2017)

No, I have not heard of the HARP program


----------



## Gator Monroe (Jul 29, 2017)

Ever hear of NAMBLA ? (The Democrats & Far Left & Left consider them a desirable voting bloc)


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

"North Korea is aligned with China. China will not allow North Korea to be attacked as North Korea serves as a buffer from the democratic South Korea. Democracy and dictatorships are like oil and water, they don't mix. An influx and assimilation of people who were recently democratic into a dictatorship like China would be a poison to the Chinese dictatorship and authoritarian rule. Essentially, an Attack on NK is an attack on China."

China is about to get a lesson in warfare, just like NK is; if they want to play the part of Big Brother to NK, they will pay the price. There could be 10,000 dead ChiComs, in a matter of minutes; because, should the need arise, we will nuke them. And if they return fire with a nuke, they will be defeated in war. And yes, it is that serious, and it can happen.


----------



## SanAntonioPrepper (Apr 10, 2017)

China warns of WORLD WAR 3 as Beijing unite with Russia to force Trump to 'hit the brakes'

WORLD WAR 3: China and Russia to force Trump to 'hit the brakes' | World | News | Express.co.uk

http://www.latimes.com/opinion/op-ed/la-oe-allison-china-war-20170808-story.html

"Chinese foreign minister Wang Yi laid down a stark warning as he called on Russia to unite with the eastern superpower to prevent an "August crisis".
His comments are believed to be a reference to the July Crisis, the name given to the series of events which triggered the start of World War 1."

" It comes as Angela Merkel's foreign minister warns the world is in the grip of a second Cold War - and called on Europe to lead the charge against the international nuclear arms race."

"Sigmar Gabriel described his meeting with the "Deeps Cuts" international panel on arms control issues as "very troubling"
He said: "They told us we are now repeating the worst mistakes of the Cold War and are in the middle of a Cold War 2.0."


----------



## SanAntonioPrepper (Apr 10, 2017)

Things are continuing to heat up between Russia and the US:

"Russia warned the United States it would target areas in Syria where U.S. special forces and U.S.-backed militia were operating if its own forces came under fire from them, which it said on Thursday had already happened twice."

"The Russian Defense Ministry said the SDF had taken up positions on the eastern banks of the Euphrates with U.S. special forces, and had twice opened fire with mortars and artillery on Syrian troops who were working alongside Russian special forces."

"A representative of the U.S. military command in Al Udeid (the U.S. operations center in Qatar) was told in no uncertain terms that *any attempts to open fire from areas where SDF fighters are located would be quickly shut down*," Major-General Igor Konashenkov said in a statement.

"*Fire points in those areas will be immediately suppressed with all military means.*"

https://www.reuters.com/article/us-...d-fighters-in-syria-if-provoked-idUSKCN1BW14U


----------



## SanAntonioPrepper (Apr 10, 2017)

Russian troops are advancing Eastward in Syria and are fighting alongside Assad's troops. The means that eventually, Russian troops and coalition forces are on a collision course as coalition forces are primarily in Eastern Syria (east of the Euphrates river).

As stated earlier, Russia threatened to attack anyone firing on them and said they were already fired on twice by the US coalition. The US then responded and said "any attempts to open fire from areas were SDF fighters are located would be quickly shut down" and will be "immediately suppressed with all military means".

The US is accusing Russia of attacking US backed forces:
US, Russian generals meet after Pentagon accuses Russia of bombing US-backed forces | Fox News

Both countries with different goals are now on a potential collision course with both side taking a few shots at each other. This is even before a full offensive is undertaken by Russia and Syrian troops (which involves the terrorist and radical Islamic group Hezbollah the Iranians and even North Korean troops):
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news...-fetched-as-it-sounds/?utm_term=.da6cebd6adab
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Iranian_involvement_in_the_Syrian_Civil_War


----------



## SanAntonioPrepper (Apr 10, 2017)

Add Venezula to this list:
http://www.newsweek.com/venezuela-prepares-war-us-rifles-missiles-and-well-oiled-tanks-ready-672033

North Korea, Syria, China, Egypt, Pakistan, Russia, Iran and Venezuela

vs.

South Korea, Japan, Germany, France, Australia, Israel, the UK, the US


----------



## Gator Monroe (Jul 29, 2017)

SanAntonioPrepper said:


> Add Venezula to this list:
> Venezuela Prepares for War With U.S. With ?Rifles, Missiles and Well-Oiled Tanks at the Ready?
> 
> North Korea, Syria, China, Egypt, Pakistan, Russia, Iran and Venezuela
> ...


Egypt & Russia will defer & troublemake , China with go to edge then step back .


----------



## SanAntonioPrepper (Apr 10, 2017)

Gator Monroe said:


> SanAntonioPrepper said:
> 
> 
> > Add Venezula to this list:
> ...


Yes, Russia will instigate and as you said "troublemake".

Notice who the protagonist/trouble maker was in the linked article? Hint, they recently illegally invaded another sovereign county, denied it initially then admitted later after it absorbed it into its country.


----------



## SanAntonioPrepper (Apr 10, 2017)

Seems our friends the Chinese and the Russians are already skirting sanctions that were directed at North Korea:

Front page of Fox News now: "Caught red handed. China Illegally selling oil to North Korea" 
China spotted illegally selling oil to North Korea, report says | Fox News

In another news article today talking about the link between Russia and North Korea currently developing it sea based nuclear missiles" More than two decades later, some of the Soviet designs are reappearing, one after another, in surprisingly sophisticated missiles that have turned up on North Korean launchpads over the past two years."
https://www.washingtonpost.com/worl...21fe0588340_story.html?utm_term=.30ef7eeba0e4

The pariah nation (North Korea) "is on an aggressive schedule to build and deploy its first operational ballistic missile submarine," said a Thursday note on 38North, a project of the US-Korea Institute at Johns Hopkins School of Advanced International Studies:
https://www.cnbc.com/2017/11/16/nor...sive-development-of-missile-sub-underway.html

It has recently been reported that the most recent North Korean defector was subjected to a biological weapon (Anthrax). Also, "North Korea has started experiments such as heat and pressure equipment to prevent anthrax from dying even at a high temperature of over 7,000 degrees generated at the time of ICBM's re-entry into the atmosphere."
North Korean defector had anthrax antibodies in system, report says | Fox News

Looks like North Korea is gearing up here soon to continue to test their missile and possible biological weapon survival tech under the guise of "launching a satellite" and that "North Korea's regime is planning to launch a satellite that observers warn could be a Trojan horse for more weapons tests, a South Korean newspaper reports.":
Uneasiness as N. Korea plans 'satellite' launch for space program | Fox News

So, the US has tried diplomacy (discussions, sanctions etc.) year after year, but nations (China and Russia) are undercutting the US. North Korea is developing biological weapons and is perfecting both its sub launched missiles and intercontinental ballistic missiles. The sub launched missiles could more easily get passed missile defense systems. North Koreas has been threatening to bomb the US and make the US pay for a while now but just has not had the means to do so. That day is fast approaching. North Korea has made good on previous threats before.

Continue diplomacy?


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

I’m not too worried about a NOKO ballistic missle sub. I predict that submarine will mysteriously disappear on it’s maiden voyage. Just vanish, never to be seen again. Just place an attack sub off the mouth of the NOKO subs home port, Trail the target to deep water, boom! All gone.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Chiefster23 said:


> I'm not too worried about a NOKO ballistic missle sub. I predict that submarine will mysteriously disappear on it's maiden voyage. Just vanish, never to be seen again. Just place an attack sub off the mouth of the NOKO subs home port, Trail the target to deep water, boom! All gone.


But you forget that NK has two very big friends to help protect it. I don't think neither China nor Russia will allow that to happen.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

North Korea (NK) keeps making threats (both verbally and in created videos) of attacking the US. In the recent past, they have shown that they will attack the US if they have the capability as shown by the "Sony Cyber hack". A few years ago, NK also pre-emptivley attacked South Korea with artillery shells. North Korea has said "THEY WILL ATTACK US" if given the reason.

America will attack first, this time it is different and the West Coast is at stake. If NK twitches its finger, President Trump will give the order, and neutron bombs will start to fall. That is my best estimation of that, and as for the other things that are worrisome, they should find a hole to hide in. This time America will fight the to the death, because that is what it is, a fight to the death.

BTW: we have MIT, CIT, and other tech schools, that are the best in the world. I am sure that we are countering NK with our own vicious cyber attacks. Yes, the World is a dangerous place, so we must be dangerous ourselves. I think that the people here understand that, but it is the Demo Dopes that fail to see it.

The Russians and Chinese were never our friends and they never will be, so lets treat them that way, as enemies. I agree with your sentiments and I am not chiding you, it is simply time to fight the creeps. And I mean here as well as there.


----------



## Gator Monroe (Jul 29, 2017)

MisterMills357 said:


> North Korea (NK) keeps making threats (both verbally and in created videos) of attacking the US. In the recent past, they have shown that they will attack the US if they have the capability as shown by the "Sony Cyber hack". A few years ago, NK also pre-emptivley attacked South Korea with artillery shells. North Korea has said "THEY WILL ATTACK US" if given the reason.
> 
> America will attack first, this time it is different and the West Coast is at stake. If NK twitches its finger, President Trump will give the order, and neutron bombs will start to fall. That is my best estimation of that, and as for the other things that are worrisome, they should find a hole to hide in. This time America will fight the to the death, because that is what it is, a fight to the death.
> 
> ...


Russian Reset ring a Bell ? (Bill Clinton cavorting around getting 500k for 51 mins. of lecture in Russia ??) (Hillary making big uranium deal with Russian interests ???) The Russians were seemingly very friendly with us ,especially Democrats ...


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Gator Monroe said:


> Russian Reset ring a Bell ? (Bill Clinton cavorting around getting 500k for 51 mins. of lecture in Russia ??) (Hillary making big uranium deal with Russian interests ???) The Russians were seemingly very friendly with us ,especially Democrats ...


If they have not committed treason, then I will be mute about them, I will just shut up. But, I think that at some hidden and discreet level, they have sold out America. 
It is a suspicion that I have, and just how, does any couple go from being virtually broke, to having $100,000,000. OK, he gets $500,000 for a speech, but...how & why? How is he worth it?
It stinks to high Heaven.


----------



## SanAntonioPrepper (Apr 10, 2017)

Lots of players in a confined space over near Israel and Syria. Turkey now ready to go to war with Syria:
https://www.wsj.com/articles/why-turkey-is-ready-to-go-to-war-with-syria-over-afrin-1519228635


----------

